# Portrait of Spring



## sanjosedave (Mar 26, 2015)

Filoli Estate, Woodside, CA

6D; EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM; 1/100 sec; f/2.8; ISO 16

LRcc; PScc; Nik


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 26, 2015)

while walking around my neighborhood, today, with my daughter, I saw this but not having my dslr with me, but my phone, nokia lumia 925 was there...

note: finished with PS


----------



## NancyP (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried last weekend, but the snowdrops and bloodroot weren't out yet (or I couldn't spot them under the leaf debris. I might post a photo of a male Red-Winged Blackbird in full territorial / sexual call, or a turkey vulture - those are the first fauna of spring, and I have heard and seen them.


----------

